
iPhone 7 “Product Red” Special Edition - danijelb
http://www.apple.com/shop/buy-iphone/special-edition-iphone-7
======
xd1936
It's so pretty, but the front is white! Just like the blue one. Ruins the look
completely for me.

[https://twitter.com/cgpgrey/status/844168030540193793](https://twitter.com/cgpgrey/status/844168030540193793)

~~~
Someone1234
Might be a cost saving measure. Instead of having to manufacture two bespoke
parts for this special edition, now you only need the single-piece back case.

Now they could have gone black on Red, but I'm not sure that would look hugely
superior, just a different bad contrast. Plus white is their trademark look...

[https://www.google.com/search?q=black+on+red&tbm=isch](https://www.google.com/search?q=black+on+red&tbm=isch)

Vs.

[https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=white+on+red](https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=white+on+red)

As cool as the black on Red looks, it isn't Apple's look.

~~~
frankt
Don't forget the U2 Edition iPod!
[http://www.everymac.com/images/cpu_pictures/apple_ipod_u2_5g...](http://www.everymac.com/images/cpu_pictures/apple_ipod_u2_5g.jpg)

------
CoolGuySteve
Strange that they released this 6 weeks after Chinese New Years. It would have
been huge.. well it probably still will be, but it would have been huger.

~~~
ntaylor
The Product Red designation usually indicates that the revenues will be
contributed, at least in part, to AIDS/HIV awareness.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Product_Red](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Product_Red)

~~~
b34r
I think the OP's point is Tim Cook is very pro-globalization, which implies
being aware of the customs of other cultures.

HIV research happens all the time, a tactical market opportunity doesn't.

------
pcunite
Can we please stop hacking common things like colors? I don't want "meanings"
attached to things I wear or own. What if I believe in the cause but don't
trust the organization? Now, I simply can't buy a red phone unless, shock,
everyone thinks I support it!

If you want to support something, just check the little donate box in your
shopping cart and let the rest of us choose the color of our phones that best
matches the color of our shoes.

Also, needs a red facing front color, not white. :-P

~~~
KevinEldon
If you believe in the cause but don't want a red iPhone then donate here:
[https://red.org/donate/](https://red.org/donate/)

If you're serious about fighting AIDS I'd consider keeping your current phone
and donating the entire amount directly to Product RED or another AIDS
charity.

If you're just making a point about commercialized aid then thank you and
please donate something directly to Product Red or another AIDS charity to
offset good-intentioned negativity.

[add] And if you don't have the means to donate, but would like to help AIDS
causes, would you add a comment to that effect and encourage other folks with
means to contribute to help people with HIV/AIDS?

~~~
nightski
I think he just wants a red phone.

------
tomcam
So it's an iPhone... but red!

Totally going to post to HN when I change the colors on my site.

------
bedhead
The ColorWare special edition old school iPhone wrap is pretty slick. If the
cost of these wraps can come down, I think they will prove to be quite popular
with the younger crowd. Who wants to wait for Apple to come out with a new
color scheme??

~~~
abritinthebay
> If the cost of these wraps can come down...

Unfortunately that "if" has been the problem with all those kind of products
for years. They just don't have the economy of scale to bring it down - catch
22 :(

------
gigatexal
I want one. I have the red case already. But I'm holding out for the 8.

------
kneel
I really like Zizek's piece of consumer driven ideology.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGpc_hg48ps](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGpc_hg48ps)

------
petrikapu
How many minutes until we see new service painting old iPhones to red?

~~~
Someone1234
They've sold red cases for a while... Instead of paying for a service which
ruins an iPhone, just throw on a TPU matte red case.

------
hartator
I hope the red color doesn't scratch as easily as my black matte. I don't get
the point of getting a phone in a specific color if you have to cover it
anyway with a case.

~~~
abritinthebay
Counterpoint: I run a matte black with no case and have not run into this
issue at all.

------
redsummer
Product RED spends more on advertising and it's executives than any causes.

~~~
franciscop
Raise 1 million without advertising or executives => 1M for charity

Raise 2 million with 25% going to advertising+execs => 1.5M for charity

Raise 10 million with 80% going to advertising and executives => 2M for
charity

Which one is better? From the point of view of the people who need it the
latter, so where do we draw the line? Can we draw any line?

IMHO doing something that helps others does not mean you have to do it for
free unless it's done under false pretenses. There is probably an equilibrium
for maximizing the money raised for the cause where advertising and execs
expenses are NOT 0.

Note: totally made up numbers, it's just an example

~~~
b34r
#2 imo. #3 is always at a perceptual disadvantage, because people are less
willing to donate/spend on things they know have a high operating cost (in
terms of salary/bonuses) when it comes to nonprofits.

Many would say it doesn't matter if the end amount gets where it's supposed
to, but humans don't like the concept of wasting their charity.

~~~
franciscop
Sorry it's intended to be a relationship and those were just a couple of
examples. There are _millions_ of values between #2 and #3, and some different
relationship could be at play. What I mean is that for different people,
_wasting_ is a different value. Some people might be okay with a 40% overhead
while other might not be okay with a 20% overhead.

------
EthanV2
It's great to see companies doing more to help charitable causes, but
considering the price difference ($749 vs $649 for the base iPhone) I'd like
to know exactly how much of that extra $100 goes to the supported charities...

~~~
nirinchev
The Red edition doesn't offer 32 GB version which is why the price seems
higher. It's actually the same as the 128 GB "standard" model.

~~~
EthanV2
I probably should have read a little further in, thanks for the correction!

